# Napolitiano to Resign



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Lost amongst the Zimmerman trial today is the news of the head of the DHS is resigning to become the President of the California public University system.

While not all that unusual for second term administrations to see a turnover in cabinet positions it's a bit curious with the Immigration bill loming and the ongoing debate over border security. In all honesty, I don't really care why she is leaving, I'm just glad she is. The question now becomes how much worse can we do for a new head of DHS?

My nagging little conspiracy theory voice keeps bugging me with the question of if there were actually lines even she wouldn't cross and was being asked to:-o


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Alpha mike foxtrot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

AMF?

I'm sorry you lost me


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Adios, Mutha F.........


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Winner winner chicken dinner! Good ridden's Nazitano.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wonder what she wasnt willing to have her name connected to. now pepperspraying of students in ca will be common place. indoctrinate even heavier at the college level


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I bet a dollar to a donut MeanGreen and his compadres are more than a bit hungover after lastnights stop for beers after work!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I heard Diane Feinstein wants the job!!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

retired guard said:


> I heard Diane Feinstein wants the job!!!


::rambo::::redsnipe::::saber::


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As if boxer, Feinstein, waters and Pelosi aren't enough for this state we need this indoctrinating the kids too?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ripon said:


> As if boxer, Feinstein, waters and Pelosi aren't enough for this state we need this indoctrinating the kids too?


No offense to Ripon and the other Californians here, but she has to live somewhere. All of us residents in the other 49 states are very thankful to the Californians here for "taking one for the team". ::clapping::

P.S. I wonder how MeanGreen is feeling this morning?


----------



## n00b-prepper (Nov 16, 2012)

God help us if Diane Frankenstein takes the job.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> No offense to Ripon and the other Californians here, but she has to live somewhere. All of us residents in the other 49 states are very thankful to the Californians here for "taking one for the team". ::clapping::
> 
> P.S. I wonder how MeanGreen is feeling this morning?


LOL, just thinking the same thing. ::clapping::


----------

